# Measuring adjustment for MC2



## UncleNos (Nov 21, 2013)

Probably been done a thousand times before but this is my shot at adding a measuring ability.


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

But what happens when you take the hopper out for cleaning?


----------



## UncleNos (Nov 21, 2013)

That's always been a bit of an issue. It's more to give me an idea of how much it's moved.

The measurement lines are not complete tbh when I get it dialed in I'll add a mark up to the top line and I can make small adjustments from there as required (each mark is a single revolution of the adjuster knob)

So deep cleaning will still be a case of taking the tipex pen and marking the burs.


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

It's an interesting way of doing it, when I had my MC2 all I did was once it was more or less dialled in, I took the plastic cover off the top and marked a line in silver sharpie down the burr carriers so I could always return it to a "starting" position. I never found the need to have any measurements on the outside as I found most beans didn't need a huge change, but that said I only ever used it for espresso.

The silver mark I made on the burr carriers also let me very quickly return the grinder to where I wanted it after deep cleaning, which I did once a month on average.


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

To establish a fixed point for reassembly I have scribed a line on top of the burr carrier and on to the L/H post of the worm drive.After stripping and cleaning wind the burr carrier down gently until it contacts the lower burr, then rotate anti clockwise until the scribed lines coincide (about 60 degrees).

I also put a couple of turns of P T F E tape around the thread on the burr carrier to remove any slight free play between carrier and body.This returns set up to pre strip down setting


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

El carajillo said:


> To establish a fixed point for reassembly I have scribed a line on top of the burr carrier and on to the L/H post of the worm drive.After stripping and cleaning wind the burr carrier down gently until it contacts the lower burr, then rotate anti clockwise until the scribed lines coincide (about 60 degrees).
> 
> I also put a couple of turns of P T F E tape around the thread on the burr carrier to remove any slight free play between carrier and body.This returns set up to pre strip down setting


Thats pretty much the same effect as the way I did it Frank, just chose different reference points, I never had the need to use the PTFE tape as the assembly on mine seemed nice and tight with no slop between the upper and lower burr carriers.


----------

